# To hedge or not to hedge? - S&P 500 Investment - Short and Long term



## ryan4763 (17 May 2018)

Hi all,

First post to the aussie stock forum. I've spent a few hours searching and reading but still felt the need to drop my thread here. Hoping to learn and contribute where I can in the future.

I wish to open 2 positions in the S&P 500 (5 year and 15+ year) but am unsure whether to hedge to AUD or not? I have decided to go with iShares so will be IVV and/or IHVV ETF's

I have read/watched numerous videos and papers from respected parties and there is a lot of contradictory opinions as to what is best practice.

I am unsure whether to go full or no hedge, 50/50 or weighted one way for a different investment outcome.

I understand this is not a cut and dry answer but can anybody provide me with some insight or advice?

Thanks in advance,

Ryan


----------

